# How to kill a virus?



## ZoeRipper (Feb 4, 2010)

My computer has a virus.

Which isn't too out of the ordinary, seeing as we HAVE NO VIRUS PROTECTION.

But it's called "Vista 2010" something or other.

And it won't let me use the internet.

It says all these programs have viruses and stuff, except I know for a fact they don't.

It popped up and installed itself yesterday, and I couldn't stop it, and now it won't let me use the internet.

HELP.

Also, I can't un-install it because it's hidden itself and whenever I do a full-system search to find it, it's not there.

HELP ME.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 4, 2010)

You need a good firewall and virus program, u need to download one from a free site and save to disk and then try to install on your pc.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2010)

Avast is a freeware antivirus software you can download from the Internet. Try downloading it to whatever computer you are using now to get on the Internet. Save it, copy it either to disk or a little portable USB storage device, and then try to install it on your infected computer.

If you can get on the Internet at all (maybe in Safe mode), a Trend Micro scan will identify and try to clean the virus.

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/us/index.html

Make sure your firewall is on at least! (in your main security settings)

You may be able to find the virus file by doing a search in Safe Mode. I'm trying to remember how to boot into safe mode, but my brain can't think of it right now. See if you have your computer manufacturer's instruction booklet, and look up how to boot into Safe mode. That's the only thing I can think of right now to work around the virus not letting you on the Internet to do a scan or install antivirus software. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## hogosha (Feb 4, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> My computer has a virus.Which isn't too out of the ordinary, seeing as we HAVE NO VIRUS PROTECTION.
> 
> But it's called "Vista 2010" something or other.
> 
> ...


Hi! A good program that can help you is good ole' MBAM from http://www.malwarebytes.org/

Download this on a friends PC and put it on a USB drive. Then boot your PC in 'safe mode with network' and install the malwarebytes program to do the cleanup.

You can boot into safe mode by pressing the F8 key before the 'Loading windows' screen comes up. Just keep tapping the F8 until a menu pops up allowing you to pick the Safe Mode with Network option.

The MBAM program really does a great job of cleaning this up.

PM me if you need more help!

After the MBAM cleanup follow Kat's advice and download that free antivirus program. You will be glad you did.

-Mikey


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, boot in "Safe mode with networking" (thanks, Mikey!! It had been so long since I've used it, I couldn't remember what it was called.  ) And do what he said.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 4, 2010)

Or you get a Mac. :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah Get a mac  . Mawlarebytes will get rid of just about anything. Also download AVG free and AdAware.


----------



## Mantibama (Feb 4, 2010)

I hate rogue security software. I use to love AVG until it stopped being able to stand up to the recent bombardment of these viruses lately. You can try downloading malware bytes as Mikey suggested. If that doesn't work, your other option is to google the particular virus name and find the manual method for removal. This normally involves killing the associated executables, and finding out what files are associated with it in your registry, program files folder, etc. and delete them all. Once you've deleted everything, restart your computer and if it doesn't reinstall your good to go. You could also try a system restore, but for some reason when I had viruses like this, it would never allow me to. Your final option is to completely wipe the computer and reinstall the OS. Never a fun option, but good luck.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey!! Opah!!

It worked!

MBAM killed it!

Also, nobody is allowed to use my profile EVER AGAIN on this computer, or I'll cut a biitch.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 4, 2010)

Now make sure you have your Windows firewall on, and for gods sakes at least get some freeware antivirus program on there (like Avast). Hope you don't have any more troubles!


----------



## Opivy (Feb 5, 2010)

hey! haha, I had a thread similar to this back in october... Got hit pretty hard,

killed my harddrive (well almost... it might still be alive, i'm keeping it because I have lots of files I want to keep)

Luckily my friend had a spare, and a copy of windows. Had to start completely from scratch =-(((


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a subscription to Consumer Reports. Here is their latest review on the best free antivirus programs that can combined to form a comprehensive make-shift free "Anti-Virus Suite."


----------



## ZoeRipper (Feb 5, 2010)

I got the avast, and I think the windows firewall is out of date.

This comp is OLLDDDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Anything is much better than nothing!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 5, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Or you get a Mac. :lol:





lemmiwinks said:


> Yeah Get a mac  . Mawlarebytes will get rid of just about anything. Also download AVG free and AdAware.


THIS.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 5, 2010)

Congratulations, Zoe, on fixing the problem so quickly and efficiently! I don't know how old yr computer is, but Windows has sold every OS since WinXP SP2 with the firewall turned on,though some manufacturers turned it off to enhance the performance of their pathetic machines. Maybe you already know about this, but if not, go to Control Panel, Windows Security, Windows Firewall to ensure that it is turned on. If you still have a problem,feel free to contact me.

If you have System Restore (introduced with WinME) and never use it, turn it off, because this is where this type of virus chooses to hide.


----------



## hogosha (Feb 5, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Yes, boot in "Safe mode with networking" (thanks, Mikey!! It had been so long since I've used it, I couldn't remember what it was called.  ) And do what he said.


Doing this stuff pays my rent so I always have those tricks up fresh in my memory. :lol: 

Heck the problems with Microsoft software is what keeps me in a job. Well that and network engineering.

All of my home systems are Linux.


----------



## hogosha (Feb 5, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> Hey!! Opah!! It worked!
> 
> MBAM killed it!
> 
> Also, nobody is allowed to use my profile EVER AGAIN on this computer, or I'll cut a biitch.


Woot! Glad it's all fixed up. Just make sure the antivirus stays up to date. It can't catch the new stuff if it gets behind.


----------

